# cory cats



## spike0544 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am getting a lot of conflicting info about cory cats and schooling. Will different species school together? Is there a definitive answer or is it more of a case by case situation? I am planning on 6 longfin and 6 panda.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I've seen different types together in the same tank doing fine (Three types I think sitting together). But sometimes its the fish some will school with other types some won't some will set up groups in different places and claim that area ( Not starting fights )



Matt


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

different types dont school, but in the same sense they wont fight. They will sit or rest with each other but they arent going to school.. I have albinos with my peppered. (5 peppered 3 albino) and they get along fine, but the different types dont school. The peppered never form a very good school, while the albinos are always playing follow the leader.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

all mine seem to school together but i have 2 of each kind(sterabes, julii's, peppered, albino, panda, and skunk) and they seem to stay next to their own kind than they do in a whole school. they also seem to do a lot of self wandering away from the pack and just kind of explore and eat before returning to the school. and if you are planning 6 of each thats enough to make a school of each kind.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

1 do i have to school cory catfish and 2 would they be able to go in a tank with my mollies


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

you dont have to do anything. should u school them yes they will be much happier and not get stressed. and yes mollys are fine.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet they are an option in my tank = ) would 3 be okay?


----------

